# Apache + creating password file = 403

## blunted

I installed snort + acid. Everything was working fine until I ran htpasswd and created a password file. I first made a .htaccess file for the acid directory which is a sub dir of my htdoc. When I try to access anything, 403. I removed the .htaccess, 403.  I checked file permissions. Apache owns them all 770. Apache is running as user apache. I added the following lines to apache.conf:

```
<Directory /home/httpd/htdocs>

  Allow from *

</Directory>

<Directory /home/httpd/htdocs/squirrelmail-1.2.6/acid>

  AuthType Basic

  AuthName intranet

  AuthUserFile /etc/apache/passwd/passwords

  Require user blunt

  Allow from 192.168.0.0/16

  Satisfy any

</Directory>

```

Still 403 everywhere. I checked the apache error log. Nothing. I checked the apache access log and see:

```
192.168.0.5 - - [05/Jul/2002:21:51:22 -0500] "GET /m/acid HTTP/1.1" 403 281 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 5.1; en-US; rv:1.1a) Gecko/20020611"

```

Whats goin on?

----------

## Nitro

Try changing for you first Directory to:

```
<Directory "/home/httpd/htdocs">

   Options Indexes FollowSymLinks

   AllowOverride None

   Order allow,deny

   Allow from all

</Directory>

```

You might want to change you Options line.  If you want to use .htaccess, you will need to change "AllowOverride None" to "AllowOverride AuthConfig".  Double check your error logs again, apache should say where the problem is.  Make sure you check the right error log if you have mutiples.

----------

